# Day of firsts....



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wish you had gotten that on film. I need a good chuckle. Hope you are not sore tomorrow. That's a pretty tame fall , if you ask me. Counts for "free chiropractic" to me.

how's the saddle?


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

It's fine.
Gonna put a breast collar and back cinch on this week.
W learn lessons the hard way.
Yes, it's official.....
GRAVITY WORKS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I always have to check my cinch when I remount. My darling little Princess blows herself up as big as she can so that the saddle stays nice and loose. When I go to remount, it will turn every time if I don't tighten it. I hope you are ok. If you ride, you eventually hit the dirt. Dust yourself off and call yourself a real cowboy.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

I mushed my favorite straw hat too....have had that hat for 8 years....sniff....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think your little princess learned that trick from The Biscuit Man!

Let's see that new to you saddle and so sorry you banged up the riblets. OMG that must have smarted like all get out. LOL The injuries we get with horses and we brush them off like the guys in Monty Python's "it is just a flesh wound" when his arm is cut off!!! 

Gravity is alive and well - I pitched off of Biscuit in Louisiana in March...ahahahah landed flat on my back on a little rotten stump (thank God it was rotten!!) I just got back on - Biscuit looking at me like I was dumber than dirt!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine likes to suck wind too so I check and recheck his cinch. Unfortunately it looks like he's learned a new trick. Blow up each and every time I go check it, here last weekend I checked 3 time over 10 minutes before mounting and it was tight each time. Of course soon as I stepped in the stirrup my saddle rolled on me. Darn smart horses!


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

I can usually get her to exhale and breathe normally, as I check her after we play in the round pen before we ride.
I checked her today, twice.
Ah, lesson learned....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh man. I didn't realize it was so tragic. Ruining a good hat..........
Well, you need to invest in a new one now.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Amazing how we get attached to odd things, isn't it?
Brings to mind that Chris Ledoux song.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> Amazing how we get attached to odd things, isn't it?
> Brings to mind that Chris Ledoux song.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ummm, which one? He had so darn many good songs I can't think of which you are talking about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh poor you..  Someone will feel the burn tomorrow morning!

I think your horse secretly didn't like your straw hat..


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Ya can't really blame that on the horse can you?

I mean, that's what horses do.....blow up when you cinch up.....

I've been looking at new straw hats.....that would be a good reason to pull the trigger on a new one.....I kind of like the American hat company line.....just can't figure out which one the wife likes me best in.....

So, every cloud has a silver lining!:lol:


----------

